# Casting reel for surf fishing



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Since I got the bug to do some winter surf fishing I would like some opinions on your choice of reels. I am 66 years old now so I will stay with light 8 to 10 foot graphite rods.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hello ellis when did you get that surf idea and what happen to west bay your favorite place to fish. noe perez and i went to bolivar for some night fishing and froze our butts off with 000 fish caught .ellis give me a call 713 2017565 i,m awake.talk to later Robert Villarreal


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> Since I got the bug to do some winter surf fishing I would like some opinions on your choice of reels. I am 66 years old now so I will stay with light 8 to 10 foot graphite rods.


Ellis,

The diawa Sealine X 20 SHV Or 30 shv reels seem to be the popular ones down around padre. Newells are still popular here on the upper coast. I don't know which Newells they are using though.

The Penn GS 525 would be a good one, but for some reason, has lost some popularity the past couple of years.

I have owned all three brands and favor the Diawas.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks SurfRunner,
I like the Diawas also.

Hey Panama,
I still fish West Bay and it is still my favorite place to fish. I will give you a call or you can get my number from the Valley Lemon. I don't want to call and wake you up. You can call me anytime. I am retired. Hey I bought a kayak and I am now into fly fishing also. I have even caught some fish on flies that I tied and a rod that I built. It surprised me.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Surf Reels*

I have a lot of old Squidders and Jigmasters, But I think I would
buy a Penn 525 or 535 for the kind of rod you were thinking about.
The new Penn's have a faster gear ratio which keeps the sinker
up when you get it coming.
You can use 20 to 30 lb mono and catch most anything you want
up to about 50 lbs or so....Depending on luck and how good you are
at getting the most from you tackle...
Jackie
Mustad7731


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Mustad,
I still have my Squidders and one Jigmaster but they are heavy. I have never tried a Penn 525 or 535. I will make a trip to FTU and check them out. Any excuse to go to the tackle shops will do.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have a 535 and like it, but I would get the Diawa. The only reason is the clicker is louder.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I have been told the Diawa's are Nice Reels but,.. I primarily use 555's. If I go bigger it is 113hlw's. 2 more 980mag's would be Even Better.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*reel*

i have progear 541 on sale


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've fished the surf a lot in winter and never cought anything bigger than a 6lb sheeps head. I didn't think there was anything around in the winter a decent 6500 ambassadeur loaded with 15lb line couldn't handle. Maybe I'm missing something? Are there some big boys out there in the winter or are you just looking to be able to cast heavy sinkers?

My winter rods are completely different than my summer rods..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*My recommendation*

Diawa Saltist STT30T reel with 20# test line on a this light weight Breakaway blank, *SU1266*​10' 6"​2​15-25​1 to 3​0.7​Mod Fast​RX7​
Check out this link for more data on reel: http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrd.htm


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Arlon,

I have caught large trout, drum, and redfish in the winter. The best time is a couple of days after a very cold front. My favorite area is near the Galveston south jetty. After it warms up a little, the fish come out of the deep water and run the surf to feed. 

Several years ago a friend and I were fishing after a cold front. We were the only ones fishing the surf. Everybody else was at the jetty catching sand trout. A fellow in a pickup drove up and told us that we should be at the jetty because he had caught a bunch of sand trout there. We told him that that is what we were using for bait and to check our coolers. We had two limits of reds and a few drum and were packing up to leave. The fellow checked our coolers, got back in his pickup and left without saying another word.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> Arlon,
> 
> I have caught large trout, drum, and redfish in the winter. The best time is a couple of days after a very cold front. My favorite area is near the Galveston south jetty. After it warms up a little, the fish come out of the deep water and run the surf to feed.
> 
> Several years ago a friend and I were fishing after a cold front. We were the only ones fishing the surf. Everybody else was at the jetty catching sand trout. A fellow in a pickup drove up and told us that we should be at the jetty because he had caught a bunch of sand trout there. We told him that that is what we were using for bait and to check our coolers. We had two limits of reds and a few drum and were packing up to leave. The fellow checked our coolers, got back in his pickup and left without saying another word.


For slot reds in the surf, I use an abu 6500 c4 on a 10 - 6 light breakaway casting 14 lb test.

Fishing can be good in the surf during the winter.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Arlon,
That is the reel that my fishing pardner uses for surf fishing. I am thinking of something a little heavier to also use off of the piers if I also go that route. I currently use a Calcutta 400 on one of my rods now.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I have had a Torium 30 on a 9ft rod and it casted like a dream. Smoothest reel i have ever had. Also the Saltist is another good one.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been fine with an Abu 6000 on a Kunnan mediumweight casting rod. However, if I use heavier weights b/c of current and wind, I use one of my Penn 350s. The drags are 155 class (not the strongest Penn makes by any means), but handle fish up to 50#. The reel is sweet for casting, especially the one I magged. When I get more into yakking out baits I'll use a 113HLW or my old 68. The latter holds a boatload of line and has Senator (113) drags, albeit 3 instead of 5. I don't see any reason to go heavier up here on the north part of the Gulf Coast; my only issue is that going with "Big Iron" like these wonderful old reels leaves you with very low gear ratios for dragging in terminal tackle...

Drew


----------



## Evdog (Mar 11, 2005)

My surf fishing rod of choice for casting is my 12ft Ocean Master rod with a Penn GS 555 spooled with 30 lb test Berkley. Top shot of about 100 yards of 100 lb mono. With a decent sized mullet and a 4 oz weight the whole top shot comes flying out nicely. 

Props go out to Bass Pro Shop as one of the eyelets popped out, they exchanged the whole rod out and even took the reel off the old rod and put it on the new one, no questions asked. 

Expect to spend a little money on that rig....but it is one heck of a set up. 

Am hoping to have a G. Loomis P845 7 ft 15-20 lb blank wrapped this winter and will top it off with a Ambassador 6500 or 9500 with 20 lb Spectra Power Pro. Will make for a good kayak rod.

Evdog


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I bought four 10 foot surf blanks from an outfit in Canada. These were close-out items from American Tackle so I got them at a good price. They look just like the Ocean Master rods. They might be for all I know. I have never used a butt over tip blank before but they should work out ok. I have not wrapped them yet. My kids and relatives keep me busy wrapping for them. I am retired so have nothing better to do. I just hope I live long enough to wrap all of the blanks I have in stock.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Arlon, to answer your question, there are plenty of bull reds and big black drum to be caught all winter long between High Island and Sabine Pass.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

One of my favorite bigger reels is the old level line 350's with the spiral bar level wind that doesn't get in the way of knots. I use the aluminum spool for a jigmaster on the 350 with teflon bearings and they cast very well and never have to worry about guests not winding them back up evenly. Funny that I've never cought much of anything bigger than a whiting in the winter. Maybe I'll try a whiting for bait this winter.. I guess I've been missing something. Arlon


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Lucky said:


> I have had a Torium 30 on a 9ft rod and it casted like a dream. Smoothest reel i have ever had. Also the Saltist is another good one.


Anyone else have luck with the Torium as a surfcasting reel? Interesting.....


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Arlon;
I've caught a steady supply of Bull Reds in the High Island area in the last couple of
winters...Not as many as some on the Shark Board but enough to keep me going back.
Use Mullet, Whiting, Crab, Croakers in the 2nd and 3rd gut...They will come and bite!!!
Mustad 7731
Jackie


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Depends*

I like those 309's for Bull Reds and Jacks....I got 3 if you want to borrow one let me know...If your sharkfishing it is a different story....Penn makes a strong reel.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I always have trouble with back lashing in the bait cast reels. Does anybody know of one that is praticly invecible to back lashing?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*newell reels, light and cast really good.*


----------



## parrothead823 (Sep 29, 2004)

There are definately big reds and black drum in the surf in the winter. The biggest problem we have right now is the tides. February is one of the worst months for low tides during the entire year. There are fish to be caught however, but you'll need to key in on the highest tides of the day to find the action. 

Blue crabs cut in half are the way to go. Fresh whiting and croaker is also productive. I like fishing the surf in the winter because of the lack of hardheads and gafftops. 

Diawa Sealine 30XHV or Penn 525 or 535 with 50lb power pro is a great way to go.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

parrothead823 said:


> I like fishing the surf in the winter because of the lack of hardheads and gafftops.
> 
> 
> > AND NO SEAWEED!:smile:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Not to mention the beaches aren't full of people. I like my solitude.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can you buy the Newell reals in stores? I tried academy they didnt carry them.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*Newell*

Fishing Tackle Unlimited has them, but I would definitely look online. Charkbait comes to mind. If you're a little more adventurous, look for one of the many Penn/Newell hybrids on ebay; a Penn 100 w/Newell conversion would be a killer used w/braid.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Joseph at reeldelz is great, has good prices and parts, I do alot of business with him.
Jdub

http://www.andale.com/stores/sf_home.jsp?mode=1&sfUrl=reeldeelzfishingtackle


----------



## naked heels (Apr 16, 2006)

hello ellis this is naked heels long time no see.Try the 500 penn squidder for surf action.say hi to noe and one,i am leeroy vale . HOPE YOU ARE DOEING FINE PALL.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

*Reel for surf fishing*

Hello Naked Heels,
I had a fish dinner with the Lemon two days ago and he gave me some ling to bring home which I am going to eat tomorrow. I was just thinking about you and the time, I believe it was in 83 after the freeze, when you caught over a 100 trout with a Kelly Wiggler in Offats Bayou. Those were great times. Now I am into fly fishing. I don't wade fish anymore. I had a heart infection a couple of years ago and had to give it up or pass out and drown. I will tell the Lemon and Panama Jack that I heard from you.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Jdub,
I tried the sights that you mentioned but could not bring them up. Thanks anyway.


----------



## THE GREAT MAUDU (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ellis,

I don't think you can beat an ambassadeur 6500 c3 loaded with 20# line. It's lite and will handle about anything in the surf. Is that West Bay near PCB?
TGM


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

THE GREAT MAUDU said:


> Hi Ellis,
> 
> I don't think you can beat an ambassadeur 6500 c3 loaded with 20# line. It's lite and will handle about anything in the surf. Is that West Bay near PCB?
> TGM


6500 with a "CT" cage makes for a pretty impressive light rod for the surf. I like a 2pc 10ft LCI graphite blank.. Nice combination for a lot of things. Arlon


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks,
One of my fishing buddies swears by the 6500's and he catches a lot of fish.


----------



## fishrobber (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Ellis, I am more of a heavy weight heaver, but if you're wanting something heavier than those abu's try an old penn #9, I use 209's and 309's but that's only for the spool capacity. Those newell's are nice, but I personally don't like all that composite material. Lamiglass surf rods are nice too, but I'm sure you know that.


----------

